
Ask HN: Why are workplace relationships considered inappropriate? - bshshzy
Genuine question, so please answer in good faith.<p>Also why are relationships between college students not frowned upon? Both are professional settings.
======
smt88
Workplace relationships are not universally frowned upon. My girlfriend worked
at a (fairly large, well-known) company where they were encouraged.

Where they are frowned upon, there are many reasons. One is that romantic
relationships in the workplace often end before the professional relationship
does. The end of the romantic relationship can make it difficult to work
together, which harms productivity.

Another is that it blurs the lines between sexual and power dynamics. Imagine
a boss asking an employee on a date -- is the employee in a comfortable or
fair position? Or, imagine that an employee wants to break up with his boss.
How can he choose between what's best for him personally and what's best for
his career?

Relationships between students are frowned upon in some places, like at very
conservative colleges. Usually, the issues above don't apply. A student can't
be another student's boss. A student's work is not usually dependent on an
ability to work with another student. Even if it were, it's possible to switch
to a different group to avoid working with that other student.

(Also, unless you're a PhD and getting paid to study, college isn't a
professional setting for a student. Learning is not their profession because
they aren't employees at the school. They're students.)

